# Question about the Sig 1911-22



## cat1870 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello All:
I'm new here to this forum so please forgive me if this question has already been asked.

Has anyone had any experience with the Sig 1911-22?
Pro and con..??

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The Sig 1911-22 is the same gun as the GSG 1911. This one is head and shoulders above the other 1911-style .22 pistols, in fit, finish, performance, and quality. 80% of the parts in the GSG and the Sig 1911-22 will interchange with a mil-spec 1911, chambered in .45ACP. Tha magazines in both guns are the same, cost about $30 each, and are all steel, and built like a truck. They also incorporate a magazine disconnect. The fixed barrel in the GSG and Sig lends itself to good accuracy, and the "feel" and weight of the gun/s are nicely comparable to the real deal.... For around $350, I think it's a good buy. Three of the guys I shoot with, and I have the GSG-1911. The guns have been trouble-free and we're quite pleased with 'em.

Just my two cents, of course.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

usmcj said:


> The Sig 1911-22 is the same gun as the GSG 1911. This one is head and shoulders above the other 1911-style .22 pistols, in fit, finish, performance, and quality. 80% of the parts in the GSG and the Sig 1911-22 will interchange with a mil-spec 1911, chambered in .45ACP. Tha magazines in both guns are the same, cost about $30 each, and are all steel, and built like a truck. They also incorporate a magazine disconnect. The fixed barrel in the GSG and Sig lends itself to good accuracy, and the "feel" and weight of the gun/s are nicely comparable to the real deal.... For around $350, I think it's a good buy. Three of the guys I shoot with, and I have the GSG-1911. The guns have been trouble-free and we're quite pleased with 'em.
> 
> Just my two cents, of course.......


Is there any particular brand of .22 ammo that tends to feed better than other brands, when run thru this gun?

I too, am thinking about a SIG 1911-22. I've heard that when shooting these full-sized guns in .22LR, the ammo can be a crap-shoot, as to what feeds / functions, and what doesn't.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Until you get into the upper echelon of rimfire ammo, most (not all) of the bulk ammo is a crap shoot. Across the rimfire spectrum, each rimfire firearm will usually demonstrate a preference for a particular brand/velocity of ammunition. Through all my rimfire firearms, I've had the worst luck with Remington ammo, pretty fair luck with Federal Bulk, and better luck with Winchester bulk. 

Then the "match" ammo comes into play... My GSG has cycled the lower velocity match ammo real well, and the price of the ammo is quite often reflected in the accuracy of the ammunition. Staying short of the Ely EPS, and Lapua MIdas, Wolf MT shoots pretty well in all of my rimfires. That being said, you're particular firearm/s may not like what mine do.


----------

